# Huntington Creek



## mjbarney12

Going to head down to Huntington Creek on the second Saturday of July with my brothers. I've been wanting to fish this river ever since I first heard about it 5 years ago but just haven't had a chance. Well, decided that this year is the year and I'm not going to let it pass without heading down there.

Anyway, if any of you have some good experience with Huntington Creek for the middle of July would you mind sharing any tips on good fly patterns that may be worth offering to the fish? 

I appreciate it.


----------



## ScottyP

The fish stacked up in the slow pools can be pretty tough. Your best shot at them is with small subsurface midge patterns. In the riffles and pockets you will have a better chance of scoring fish on dries like caddis or an adams. Don't forget some hopper patterns.


----------



## dank80

I don't fish it much but usually do quite well in the summer on an elk hair caddis with a pheasant tail dropper.


----------



## tkidder

I second the Elk Hair Caddis with a dropper, although I usually do better with Hares-ears or Prince Nymphs. If at first you don't have a lot of success, try moving further downstream. Or, you could fish a different stream in the area. There's quite a few and they all seem to fish pretty well. Don't overlook Ant patterns and attractors like Renegades and Humpies.

Just my two cents,

Kidder

kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## mjbarney12

*Thanks for the replies*

and if anyone else has their own $.02 I'd love to hear it. I'm getting excited for this trip. I love going to new places I've never been before and trying things out!


----------



## HopperLover

I am no expert on Huntington Creek, but have been going regularly for about the past 10 years.

The fish get bigger the closer to the dam you are. No surprises here. Most tail-waters are like that. 
If you want a real challenge, fish the first 1/2 mile or so below the dam. There is lots of slow water with good-sized fish that spook very easily and are tough to catch. Small dry flies and long leaders and perfect casts *might* work. It can be maddening trying to fish this section, but if you are up for a challenge give it a try. This is some of the most challenging water around. Ironic, because if you go downstream a few miles or more and fish the pocket water and riffles, it will be some of the easiest water around to fish. That is where I generally go. It is where the dry fly fishing is rather consistent and *usually* easy. Any small fly will do - I prefer caddis dries, but if that doesn't work well, try a small comparadun, or parachute adams. If any of these don't work in the riffle water, there is something wrong . In the upper stretches of the river, there are some really nice fish holding in pools. They don't always come up for dries, and they spook easily. But, as others have said, drifting small flies such as midges through these pools will often take fish. Personally, I go to HC just for the dry fly opportunities, and I don't bother with a dropper or nymphing. Believe me, you should be able to get fish on dries only - and plenty of fish - if you stick to the moving, more shallow waters, usually a few miles or more down the canyon - that is where I do the majority of fishing there. You won't need a dropper - they take dries quite readily, even if there isn't much of a hatch. One thing that I have noticed - the fishing success drops significantly when the sun goes behind the mountain - that can happen as early as 4 PM depending on where you are at in the canyon - so my advice, get there early in the day when the sun is up and fish in the mid-morning to afternoon. You can certainly fish in the evening when the sun is behind the mountain, but the dry fly fishing suffers a lot at this time.

Here is flow information (the outflow of Electric Lake is what flows into HC):

http://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/river/station ... .cgi?ELLU1

Flows between 20 and 30 cfs are ideal - if they ever drop to below 10 (as can sometimes happen in a drought year) then the fishing suffers considerably.

Don't forget the bug spray - sometimes there are those nasty biting deer flies - and I have been bitten by mosquitos also.

Have fun and don't be afraid of keeping a fish or two - the creek can definitely benefit from some harvest.


----------



## hardman11

Im from sanpete and fish it regulary try a ant patten or a bee


----------



## Grandpa D

Don't let this out but a Grey Wulff can be a killer on the Huntington.


----------



## TOgden

I fish it quite often and this might sound funny but I have had better luck and caught better fish in what I call the "big river", below the forks. It has general regulations so the bait guys can fish it but the browns aren't real high on power bait. The river is almost entirely browns with a few cutthroats and a rare rainbow thrown in. I nymph fish it so the prince, hares ear, montana, and a san juan worm all work well. It fishes well all year so you should really enjoy yourself. One thing to keep in mind in July you will be able to pull fish from water that may only be a few inches deep so don't overlook small slack water pockets along the edges. The Left Hand Fork is a fun stream to fish and the farther up you go the more cutthroats you will find. Good Luck!


----------



## MKP

A huge fire is now burning at the forks, and road through the canyon is closed. I don't know where they closed it at Fairview side. I drove through the canyon just as they were evacuating the campers and other visitors. I don't know when it will open again.


----------



## mjbarney12

Yeah, I just heard the news a few minutes ago listening to KSL radio and since I am not familiar with the area down there I am not sure how much the fishing will have been affected even after the fire has been taken care of. I sent out a post on the "fishing reports" board to get info from anyone who lives in the area or who happens to head over there prior to July 15th to share whether the fishing has been dramatically affected by the fire. If it is, we'll go somewhere else but man...I'd be very frustrated if it is. I've waited for probably 5 years to finally get down there and try that creek!!!

Oh well, I guess the bigger issue involves anyone who's life has really been disrupted by these fires. My little fishing trip is certainly small potatoes compared to those who's lives have been disrupted or who have lost property and memories due to these fires.


----------



## ibfishing

Does anyone know the situation of this Creek, i heard and saw a few big rains have a major impact on this river with some serious ash and mud run offs, any news or word on the condition of this river..


----------



## Huge29

There was major run off and mudslides; I can only assume that it will be somewhat similar every time it rains.


----------



## gunplay

I have a relative who works for the forest service there and says the mud slides have really messed up a good share of the river and, yes, it happens every time it rains.


----------



## MKP

The river's been thrashed. Its going to be several years before it recovers.


----------



## ibfishing

MKP said:


> The river's been thrashed. Its going to be several years before it recovers.


do you know of what canyon down..


----------



## MKP

Pretty much from North Hughes down. Every side canyon from there on down has had a flash flood of some sort. The rivers black all the way down to here in town. Pretty nasty. Our secondary water reeks from all the dead fish and other junk. It turned my uncle's pasture black when it came through his sprinklers. Nasty.


----------



## hedged

I drove through there today and every where was huge amounts of ash flowing. There is heavy equipment in the canyon cleaning log jams.


----------



## ibfishing

Thats a sad story all around. heart goes out to everyone down there..


----------



## hedged

Sad story, why because part of the mountain is burnt. Most places are long over due for a serious burn and this mountain will benefit from the burn. Sure the fish are gone but they'll be back and the habitat will be better then ever.


----------



## ibfishing

hedged said:


> Sad story, why because part of the mountain is burnt. Most places are long over due for a serious burn and this mountain will benefit from the burn. Sure the fish are gone but they'll be back and the habitat will be better then ever.


Oh yea, your right of course, but with that statement, 3/4 of the west is overdue for a good burn too. How many beetle infested forests need to burn to the ground and start over... just sad as a general statement.


----------



## sittingbull

Griffith's gnat.


----------



## Huge29

Here is a pic posted by the Emery County Sheriff's on their FB page 


> HERE ARE SOME PHOTOS OF SR 31 (HUNTINGTON CANYON) AFTER THE STORM / FLASH FLOODS 08/01/2012. SR 31 IS STILL CLOSED...


----------

